# How do you like the Takacs Quartets Beethoven cycle?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have it but it sounds kind of strident in the violins.
reviews?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If you don't have it, how did you hear it? The CDs sound OK to me.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> If you don't have it, how did you hear it? The CDs sound OK to me.


friends, radio


----------

